# Gresley A4 Pacifics



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Any late rumors on the new dueling A4s coming out of China?
There were major ads for both of them in the last G1MRA

jim


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

Found this.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Right after I order a streamlined US loco (Dreyfuss Hudson) you tell me my other favorite streamlined loco is coming. Murphy strikes again.

So there's the WuHu/Bowande version, sold by Kingscale and G1M ? Or are they two separate models ?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

From what I understand, the WUHU/Bowande is the same as the Kingscale one, which has three working cylinders. 
Kingscale have cut their price which would have upset any that ordered it at the original price. 
The G1MCo is made by Accucraft and only has two cylinders. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry, meant to add: 
Kingscale is gas fired, G1M Co is alcohol. 
Cheers, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Jim,I have one here that I am working on.Here is what it looks like


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Bob, 
You are 'working on it' because ....... 
How is it? 
How does it run? 
Is it yours? 
Are you just fitting a better whistle. They did have a very unique sound. 
It certainly looks okay. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Here is the company's website. 

http://www.bowandeusa.com/?fproduct/l2/i59

Andrew


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one here that I am working on 
I was about to ask 'which one' but then I saw 'WuHu" in very small letters on top of your video/slideshow [my laptop has a small but hi-res screen, so everything is smaller.] 

It looks pretty good. (They both do.)


G1M Co is alcohol
Wasn't someone complaining that it was actually the 'Brittania' chassis under a new body?


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

So what is the story between the WuHu and the G1 Models blue version on the inside cover of the winter G1MRA newsletter?


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Guys: 

1) who sells the WUHU brand in the United States? 

2) who is Kingscale and who sells Kingscale in the United States? 

Thank you, 

Norman


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By norman on 04 Mar 2013 03:12 PM 
Hi Guys: 

1) who sells the WUHU brand in the United States? 

2) who is http://www.kingscalelivesteam.co.uk/aboutgauge1.php and who sells Kingscale in the United States? 

Thank you, 

Norman 

Hi Norman,

1) I'm not sure anyone has formally advertised that they are bringing in WuHu stuff, but I'm sure that there are people who have bought small groups of engines to sell.
Maybe try Jason Kovac.
If you just want one, I guess you can contact them directly. 

2) Kingscale have contracted with WuHu to built them both a Gauge 3 Britannia, and the Gauge 1 A4's.
Just an enthusiast who wanted to have models built I guess.
They are perhaps not happy that WuHu is now selling them direct too!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

If you just want one, I guess you can contact them directly 
These days, the Chinese vendors are very responsive. If you go to the website and click the email link, Ms Flower Hu (a charming lady) will respond quickly. No reason you can't buy direct. 
One might be concerned about ongoing service, but given that Bob is 'working on' one and that we're all used to fixng Accucraft's production booboos, it doesn't seem likely you'll have any problem getting it fixed if it breaks. 

[From the Bowandeusa website.]- it has an authentic 3 cylinder beat for a heart, cause the prototype A4 has three working cylinders, 
Interesting to see how that works out. The conjugated valve gear was tricky to maintain on the prototype, I understand?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Further to the discussion about KIngscale and Wuhu selling the same model of A4:- 
On the Kingscale site, it now says "WE NO LONGER SUPPLY GAUGE 1 MODELS THESE ARE NOW AVAILABLE FROM BOWANDE DIRECT". 
I guess perhaps if they are selling your locomotive direct, why would you try to sell them as well! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Hugh Napier (Oct 10, 2012)

The conjugated valve gear was tricky to maintain on the prototype, I understand? 

The conjugated valve gear was fine as long as it received maintenance (according to Peter Townend) but problems arose, particularly during WW2 when high mileages accumulated between attention. Maintenance of any multi-cylinder loco will always be more awkward than a 2 cylinder arrangement. To be picky the Flaman speed recorder is incorrect for late crest A4s which had been equipped with Stones' speedos by that date.

Hugh


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

I have ordered a Wuhu A4 
A bit of a risk, so we will see what it is like. It seems that they have produced a lot of locos. 

Bob's video of the underside looks pretty good though. 

jim


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jim, 
Are you willing to share what the total cost will be? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

WuHu A4 cost was $3900 plus $250 shipping


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

The A4 arrived from China yesterday, having been sent during the middle of last week 
It comes in a beautiful wood box with a foam lining with cut outs for the loco and tender. 

Note the price was closer to $4000 than $6000 as listed in the Steam in the Garden Magazine that came yesterday. 

The motion was stiff, but there was no binding as it should be. 
they have made some nice small changes relative to the photos in the ads. They use a small pressure guage and run the water lines under the cab 

more after I run it on the bench 

jim


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

JIm, 
I have just been right through SitG 126, and I can't find any mention of the Wuhu A4! 
Can you tell me which page please. 
OR is 127 out already, but not available as an E-edition yet? 
Glad it has arrived in good shape, and look forward to seeing it at Stavers. 
Cheers, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jim, 
I just realised that back at the end of January, I was advised that 126 was available, so I now realise that it is indeed 127 that you are referring to. 
Without a 'hard' copy, I loose track as to when they are published. 
Cheers, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

It is just mentioned briefly in the early news section 
jim


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

So the box came from china last week and with a little first coaxing of the running gear I had a nice first run on the bench 
The window into the firebox to see the gas grate is a nice touch 
pleased so far 

jim


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Wot? No photos? [I'll be happy to post them for you - send me a pm.]


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry no photos 
See Bob From Michigan video earlier. 

The box it came in was a nice wood lacquered "china" box, lined with hard foam to take the loco and tender


----------

